# The great Irritation list!



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok so whats the thing or are the things that irritate you most in life..being at home, or work, at the shops or just life in general....



things that irritate me to no end are:

- people who drive a smart and still expect to be taken seriously......

- backseat drivers! 

- sex on the tv....I mean who came up with flatpanel tv's ? can we shoot them ? 
do you have any idea how hard it is to stay in balance and not fall of ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

People who throw their garbage out the window.
People that speed up to get around, only to slow down.
Cheap people.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

*smokers, especially smokers who throw their cigarett butts out the window!

*people who dont discipline their kids

*people who think guns are bad and should be banned

*the news media who feel the need to announce to the whole World what our next move in Afghanistan will be (for example)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

My oldest sons teacher - she's a real bitch.

My nosey neighbor - mind your own damn business and worry about YOUR dogs, not mine. You're the one who is around 70 with a huge pitbull you can't handle and forget to give water too, be glad I'm not a dick and don't call animal control, and just shove my hose over the fence to give it water. I don't know how you ignore it, it's barks all the damn time.

Holiday people. You know who you are. Right now you're probably out shopping, crowding aisles, spreading cheer, and generally making me miserable with your ****ing holiday music, bad driving, and excited demeanor. Christmas was exciting when I was 8, it's not anymore, give it a rest.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

People that think it is there job to take care of everyone's business but their own.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

things that irritate me:

people that drive Lexus' (always seem to drive real stupid, almost never fails)

people that bring their small child to dog training and expect others to babysit, who also let them play on the protection field with a whip or a stick while dogs are out there, while they are no where to be found.

Being stuck behind people that stop on the on-ramp in heavy (Chicago) expressway traffic, thinking there is a chance in hell they are gonna get an opening when traffic is going 60+.

This fat ass cat that follows me around all the time, and randomly attacks me without any warning, and does a whole bunch of stupid irritating shit. 

The little kids that choose to play soccer in front of our house, because their parents don't want them to kick the ball into THEIR cars and houses, all afternoon, when the park with full soccer field is a block away, and the facts they always leave their "goal" bricks in the street, and they are punks.

Stupid building codes,and stupid permits.

Fushigi Ball Commercials

Azzholes that don't know their turn at a 4 way stop sign, and think they are doing you a favor by trying to "let you go first", even if you don't want to go first..usually jacks things up pretty good.

People that think the shopping isle is a parking lot for their carts,or a place to hold meetings.

Shitheads that somehow take up 3 parking spots, with a normal sized vehicle.

Dumb customer service people.

These pussy garbage men these days, what happened to the garbage man just taking your trash away? (without a 16 page rule book)

...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Cuba Gooding Jr.

Ray Liota


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Ok so whats the thing or are the things that irritate you most in life.... at *the shops*....


Today it are definitely US shops that only except credit cards! :evil:

I'm restoring an old Winchester 1893, and i'm trying to buy a new stock and forend. (same as Winchester 97)
How hard can that be.? ](*,) any tips are welcome btw...


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Inbred f***ing hill billies, someone should start a program to get these yokol's out of the mountains once a year too see that humans have evolved beyond beer and things that make loud noises.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Spotting an empty parking space, only to find when you get to it, there's a Smart parked there

Drivers who act like they're the sheriffs of the highways 

People who write "in my humble opinion" when they really mean "in my honoured opinion"

Handlers who bring their own food and drink to the club

Men with Napoleon complexes (toxic midgets)

2-legged bitches

Holier than thou people

Zeugen Jehovahs

Racists

People who pick holes in every post, searching for grammatical and spelling errors - Pfui Teufel

Bluffers and dishonest people


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Um 
Employees not saying Merry Christmas, along with all the other religious things the government is trying to keep separate so no one is offended. Screw that. 

When old people wash there dishes in a tub of water with other peoples food floating in it. 

People who never say No to their children, let them run the whole damn house. 

When people blow their cigarette smoke right in by fact while you're having a conversation- really that difficult to turn your head an inch to the side? 

Liberals
Socialists 
Modern democrats 

When people sneeze or cough and you see their f***ing mucous go all over the place, including their hands, then they want to either shake your hand or make you something to eat. 

Ill think of more, I hate a lot of things\people.


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

Government


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

tree huggers
light coloured small dogs with pointy heads
hippies
environmentalists
universal healthcare
athiests
people who don't own guns
people that ride bikes and walk
french people
female dog handlers
female dogs
raw feeders
clicker trainers

and of course
anyone doing SAR


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My greatest irritation is people that make greatest irritation lists


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

The politicians, banking system, and real estate agents that think its fair game to stick the honest hardworking middle class with the pile of shit they created!

People that throw garbage and cigarette butts out the window are a close second.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Cult members (ie: raw feeding preachers, clicker trainer preachers, vaccine free preachers) you know the kind, those narrow minded people who think their way is the ONLY way. :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Susan, I have absolutely nothing against people who feed their dogs raw. Might do it myself one day!

As for vaccinations, I think a trustworthy vet will clear the matter up for me.

There are some very competent clicker handlers around.

BUT, I agree with you wholly - there is a sub-division of the above that preach and that are bigotted and gee, I cannot stand them.

Spread the good word as they say, maybe they'll believe it themselves one day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

PEOPLE

I don't know how law enforcement people deal with this crap. I don't think I could contain my anger with some of these people that commit crimes like this. LEO in florida got the worst of it I think. It seems the most disturbing cases come out of that state.

http://chronicle.augusta.com/news/metro/2010-12-03/teens-accused-toddlers-beating


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

People who drive 55 in the left lane on a major highway ( 355 in Chicago ) 
People who don't control/discipline their kids 
People who put their garbage out 3 days before the garbage pick up comes
The garbage man that dosen't pick up the garbage he drops 
People who keeps canceling training ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Animal abusers. I watched the video that was posted and for no reason that I can think of 8 dogs died a needless and horrible death. I have been in situations where I was not allowed to eat, and with nothing else to do, and I think the guy should be starved to death. 

People not getting along for the dumbest reasons on the planet. So someone has a different training program, or a different dog, or whatever. 

Insecurity.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

1. My neighbors on one side. I hope they get foreclosed on soon. That would be great.
2. People who are not honest with themselves about what their dogs really are. If it's a shitter, and you know half of what you think you do, you should know it's a shitter. Stop asking me to decoy it.
3. My dept. manager at work. If his guts were on fire, I wouldn't pee in his butt.
4. Women driving anything bigger than a mini van. If you see an SUV doing something stupid, you can bet it's a female behind the wheel. Sorry ladies.
5. Parents who refuse to beat the mortal hell out of their kids when they're acting like morons. 
6. Having conversations with people who muddy up canine behaviour. It's pretty damn black and white when you get down to it. The dog either has it or it doesn't. Move on.
7. Political correctness. A dumbass is a dumbass I don't care what you're sleeping with or what color you are. Call them a dumbass. 
8. People who look at me funny when I say MERRY CHRISTMAS. I don't give a shit if you celebrate Kwanza. I don't.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Susan, I have absolutely nothing against people who feed their dogs raw. Might do it myself one day!
> 
> As for vaccinations, I think a trustworthy vet will clear the matter up for me.
> 
> ...


Exactly- each person must decide what is best for themselves and their dogs. I feed raw, but recognize it's not the ony way or even necessarily the best way. I also belong to the school of keep an open mind there are "many tools in the tool box", I am gobsmacked by the arrogance of those who think their way is always the best way for everyone else. I think these must have been the children in grade school that always wanted to be picked for hall monitor!!!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Those who proclaim "they deserve a bit of happiness".

Those who purchase an animal to keep it in a cage.

Checkout operators who don't seem to grasp how important it is to keep things moving.

Litter bugs. 

All taking second place to Kylie!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

People that allow their children to be brats (and laugh at it). 

The 19th level of Cabela's Big Game Hunt. 

Doug, for taking so long on the house. 

People who actually think I am a f'ing idiot and won't see their games being played. 

Getting called out on the ambulance for a "stabbing" at 3am only to find out on arrival that the person is hammered and has an old dog bite.....I shit you not, happend last night. LOL

People that only point out all the negatives, have done everything you have ever done, only they did it better. 

The heifers that drop their calves and then leave them. (stupid bitches)

And, for the Holiday Season.....the pushy, rude people that are out and about....I mean shit, if you can't enjoy the Season, stay the hell home and shop online. LOL


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Owning two restaurants

People who are loud

People who say their food was 'wrong' but they ate it all and now they want a refund

Chronic back problems

People who try to pet my dog even though I said he bites and he's wearing a vest that says 'Do Not Pet'

When people bring an infant on an airplane and it shits its pants and they don't change it for 3 hours

Anne Hathaway, Lindsey Lohan, and the Kardashians

People who think it's their duty to correct everything you say

sweet potatoes

When people ask how tall I am when they meet me

having to move

Delta Airline's completely gay animal cargo requirements

Vegans


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

When men think women are retarded. Thinking they are above us in every way and don't take what we say or do seriously (especially if its a "mans" thing, sport, etc.) HA. You are sadly mistaken my friend.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> My greatest irritation is people that make greatest irritation lists


Wow! I'd have put my money on K9 Pro Sports (and its founder)! 

-Cheers


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> When men think women are retarded. Thinking they are above us in every way and don't take what we say or do seriously (especially if its a "mans" thing, sport, etc.) HA. You are sadly mistaken my friend.


Kara, 

Have to agree with this one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Inbred f***ing hill billies, someone should start a program to get these yokol's out of the mountains once a year too see that humans have evolved beyond beer and things that make loud noises.


That's MY list too!!! Except in the motorsports industry now is the time of year the hillbillies make their decent to civilization and in to my dealership to buy a snowmobile...and then proceeed to waste my time asking how they can make their sleds LIGHTER by adding carbon fibre parts...only to complain how expensive it is and don't buy them anyways. In most cases a diet would work better for these hillbillies than carbon fibre.....


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Kara,
> 
> Have to agree with this one. :mrgreen:


Ditto to yours too Carol.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm annoyed by:

Hubris
Animal abuse or neglect; being a fan of Bulldogs, you see evidence of this quite a bit
Realizing I'm wrong
My wife never letting me forget when I'm wrong
People becoming celebrities for being stupid or immature
The weather being so cold that it is painful on contact
My own plentiful shortcomings (and, again, my wife willingly pointing them out to me) :???:

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Wow! I'd have put my money on K9 Pro Sports (and its founder)!
> 
> -Cheers



They're more annoying and amusing then irritating


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Other than hillbillies, I am also annoyed by dating dudes that don't support my dog sport.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

> And, for the Holiday Season.....the pushy, rude people that are out and about....I mean shit, if you can't enjoy the Season, stay the hell home and shop online. LOL


^ This is what I did this year, I love you, Amazon(dot) com.
Saved me from having to go to multiple stores to find stuff, dealing with rude pushy people, or worse than them, happy people that are overjoyed that it's cold and this butt-****ing holiday is coming up. The ONLY thing I enjoy about Christmas is going home to where it's warm, hanging out with my family and friends, fighting with my family, drinking coffee by their fireplace (that probably won't get lit because it's too warm), and riding my horse.

I did see a lot of people put down undisciplined kids. Gotta be honest with you, there are times in public I'd like to beat my kids ass, but you can't anymore, because some dick will go call the cops for "child abuse" for disciplining them. That's why you see unruly kids, not always because their parents don't care, but we can't do shit to them in public, other than a stern "just wait and see what happens when we get home" or dragging them off to the bathroom.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot to include this;

Macho, and the influence they bear on the weak women around them!


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

tree-hugging liberals who try to convince me that it's "not the kids fault" and "they really deserve another chance" - sorry, lots of people figure out its wrong to shoot someone, don't tell me they didnt know. let them rot in jail. and when they get out, they're not anything special. they were in jail for a reason, don't try to convince me we should bend over backwards for them. (ie, 95% of the people I work with)

people spelling my name wrong. Nope, there's still not an A in Kendell, and there never will be. 

people who reply to my emails and call me Christie. 

women's rights advocates - chicks belong in the kitchen, stop trying to be astronauts and get in the kitchen where you belong and make a pie. 

as soon as someone has a baby, that's the ONLY thing you hear about. So, go ahead...you show me pictures of your kids and tell me all these cutesy (stupid) little stories. I'll show you pictures of my dogs. I like them better than your kids and I'll never have to send them to college. 

I crate my dogs when they piss me off, put your kid in a box when it starts screaming and stomping...I bet they'll stop.

people who roll their eyes when they find out I'm dating a cop. Sorry I won't date a social worker turned kindergarten teacher. 

vegans who wear leather, have leather seats in their cars, and then continue to tell me they're a vegan because they could never harm an animal.

little dogs. little dogs in strollers. people that own little dogs. 

bumper stickers about stupid things... like the presidential election from 2004. It's been six years, lose the sticker.

internet dog trainers.

fat chicks that think they're REALLY hot.

there/they're/their 
your/you're

i'm sure i'll think of more later, but that's a few to start


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I own a little dog, got more hearrt than most big dogs I've seen, I hate dog craters, I hate most of all, judgemental folks!!!

Hey, this thread is starting to warm up a little now :-D!

Alice, Alice, where the **** is Alice? :-D


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

We're even then, because I despise people that refuse to crate their dogs.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

> Women's rights advocates - chicks belong in the kitchen, stop trying to be astronauts and get in the kitchen where you belong


What a thoughtful, educated statement. 

Dipshit.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

kendell jones said:


> We're even then, because I despise people that refuse to crate their dogs.


 
Wow, what a retarded thing to say!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ^ This is what I did this year, I love you, Amazon(dot) com.
> Saved me from having to go to multiple stores to find stuff, dealing with rude pushy people, or worse than them, happy people that are overjoyed that it's cold and this butt-****ing holiday is coming up. The ONLY thing I enjoy about Christmas is going home to where it's warm, hanging out with my family and friends, fighting with my family, drinking coffee by their fireplace (that probably won't get lit because it's too warm), and riding my horse.
> 
> I did see a lot of people put down undisciplined kids. Gotta be honest with you, there are times in public I'd like to beat my kids ass, but you can't anymore, because some dick will go call the cops for "child abuse" for disciplining them. That's why you see unruly kids, not always because their parents don't care, but we can't do shit to them in public, other than a stern "just wait and see what happens when we get home" or dragging them off to the bathroom.


I answer calls from parents who say their kids are out of control and say they can't physically discipline their kids anymore because it's illegal .

I tell them that they are mistaken and can indeed physically discipline their kids . I then offer to be a witness and will guide them on the kids butt whopping . It's funny seeing the kids look on their faces . 


My irritations are usually like many others . Idiots parked in the passing lane oblivious they have a line of cars a block long following behind . I swear Minnesota is the worst . People that can't make a turn over 1 mph , much less signal it . Driver's on their cell phones doing any of the above . 

Calling customer service for something , having to wait on the phone for an hour listening to options and having to push 20 buttons before I get the option to talk to a real person . Then waiting another hour listening to bad music and hearing some robot telling me over and over again how important my call is to them and they will be right with me , only to finally get a real person on the line but they don't speak English .

Cashiers at fastfood places or Coffee shops trying to sell me something extra after my order . I know how to read the menu . If I wanted cheese on my hamburger I would have ordered a cheese burger . I don't need a bag of coffee , if I wanted to make it at home I wouldn't be buying a ****ing cup of coffee from them everyday .


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

When I say bratty kids, I mean bratty kids with parents that just don't do anything. 

I can pretty much tell the parents that are ready to take their kids out to the car and step on their heads for misbehaving, and I have no problem with them at all. It is the "stop and mommy will buy you an ice cream" kind of parents.......ugh....they drive me batshit.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

C'mon now folks, no back tracking! ;-)


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Idiots who refuse to do the right thing when they are told to do it. In general stupid people. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I don't need a bag of coffee , if I wanted to make it at home I wouldn't be buying a ****ing cup of coffee from them everyday .


HMMM...DD? coffee and a power ring or two?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

kendell jones said:


> tree-hugging liberals who try to convince me that it's "not the kids fault" and "they really deserve another chance" - sorry, lots of people figure out its wrong to shoot someone, don't tell me they didnt know. let them rot in jail. and when they get out, they're not anything special. they were in jail for a reason, don't try to convince me we should bend over backwards for them. (ie, 95% of the people I work with)
> 
> [snip]
> 
> women's rights advocates - chicks belong in the kitchen, stop trying to be astronauts and get in the kitchen where you belong and make a pie.


How about wide-sweeping over-generalizations? :wink:

Generally speaking, I tend to dislike blanket statements or the tendency to overlook exception to absolutes.

I also like little dogs. I'd love a nice 30-45 lb. goofball APBT or Staffy, or some nice little ~10 lb. Border Terrier. They just need to be big enough to be nice ratters and do OB.

-Cheers


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> C'mon now folks, no back tracking! ;-)


I agree . Come on Carol . I say whoop their ***es . 

I really have never answered a call about kids getting disciplined in public and if I saw it I'd tell the parents good job . People just don't do it . 

My kids would get a whoopin . I did it at Disney World of all places . They got cameras and security all over the place . Never got complained about , did get a few dirty looks but **** em it's my kid . That was the only time I ever had to do that in public with any of my kids and I'm sure that's why . One tested the waters and lost and the other two learned never to do that . I'm very lucky to have 3 good kids .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

this thread is irritating me, I am irritating myself by reading it. The dog also irritates me, and I her....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> How about wide-sweeping over-generalizations? :wink:
> 
> Generally speaking, I tend to dislike blanket statements or the tendency to overlook exception to absolutes.
> 
> ...



I hate cats or any dog small enough to drop kick over 30 yards . 

Seriously though , I hate cats and little dogs .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> When I say bratty kids, I mean bratty kids with parents that just don't do anything.
> 
> I can pretty much tell the parents that are ready to take their kids out to the car and step on their heads for misbehaving, and I have no problem with them at all. It is the "stop and mommy will buy you an ice cream" kind of parents.......ugh....they drive me batshit.


Oh no, i prefer the horrified look on their faces when I say "should we continue this talk in the bathroom"  <-- about sums it up. They know as soon as we hit the door I'll lock it and spank them for acting like asses.
Kind of like a few weeks ago, I busted my oldest kid trying to steal gum at the gas station - it made it into his pocket when I caught him and he tried to put it back. The cashier got on my ass because I sent him to sit outside in the cold while I finished paying after chewing his ass publicly and embarrassing him. Those the kind of people that piss me off. 



> women's rights advocates - chicks belong in the kitchen, stop trying to be astronauts and get in the kitchen where you belong and make a pie.


No problem  How much arsenic would you like with that slice?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> No problem  How much arsenic would you like with that slice?


No joke, I watch SNAPPED, happens ALL the time..


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

People that hate little dogs.

What the fuk is wrong with little terriers? C'mon now...and roll your sleeves up!!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> HMMM...DD? coffee and a power ring or two?


We don't have DD around here and their coffe sucks . That's why I don't make coffe at home . Tried DD coffe cbecause I heard it was so good and I can't get that taste out of the coffe maker . 

Now that you mentioned the cop , doughnut thing I editted these irritations from my first post . 


" While in uniform having someone put up their hands and say " I didn't do it ! " everytime I get out of the squad . Getting a bagel from a bakery and having someone say "What no doughnut ? " .

Having someone try to drive around my marked squad with emergency lights on blocking traffic , with wrecked cars , numerous squad cars , fire trucks and ambulances , behind it and me waving at them to stop . The thought of driving around the ****ing block never enters their minds . "


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> People that hate little dogs.
> 
> What the fuk is wrong with little terriers? C'mon now...and roll your sleeves up!!!


they run loose all over, and try to fight every dog I have ever owned and happened to be taking for a walk.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> People that hate little dogs.
> 
> What the fuk is wrong with little terriers? C'mon now...and roll your sleeves up!!!


Terriers may or may not fall in that catagory . If I try to kick them and they remain attached to my leg I like them . If they make it over 30 yards it's not a very good terrier .  

I hate cats regardless .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Terriers may or may not fall in that catagory . If I try to kick them and they remain attached to my leg I like them . If they make it over 30 yards it's not a very good terrier .
> 
> I hate cats regardless .


LOL, reminds me of something. Last year, my oldest kid wanted a kitten. I think I'm one of the few parents that would say "wouldn't you rather have a puppy?" It didn't work, he still wants a damn cat.

God I hate cats.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I own a little dog, got more hearrt than most big dogs I've seen, I hate dog craters, I hate most of all, judgemental folks!!!
> 
> Hey, this thread is starting to warm up a little now :-D!
> 
> Alice, Alice, where the **** is Alice? :-D



HERE !!!! sorry was out doing the dogtraining thing...


ok to continue the irritationlist...

- people who say their kids are angels from god but we all know they are satans SPAWN....

- men who think woman should be baking pie in the kitchen (i hope you get RSI on both you're wrists dude)

- religous people who feel the need to shove the good bloody book down you're throat at every chance they get

- jehova's and any other cult that fits in their catagory

- people who say "my kids wouldnt do that" wake the hell up people! you're kids are just as stupid as you were as a kid...deal with it!

- people who make their dog wear coats and socks and then proceed to say "ITS SO CUTE" its not cute...its disgusting and i hope you're dog pees in you're shoes when he gets a chance to.....

- the HB70 bill in OHIO for nitro's law that still hasnt passed and only has 2 more weeks of life to it which pisses me of to no end and dont even life in the US....

- men who kill 8 dogs and get 4 months of jailtime for it instead of getting a proper sentence! 

- the fact that steve croley (calibre-k9 kennels) didnt get chained behind a car and dragged from one side of ohio to the other and then sprinkled with salt and left out to rot and starve....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> We don't have DD around here and their coffe sucks . That's why I don't make coffe at home . Tried DD coffe cbecause I heard it was so good and I can't get that taste out of the coffe maker .
> 
> Now that you mentioned the cop , doughnut thing I editted these irritations from my first post .
> 
> ...


so who is offering you bags of coffee? just curious...

my biggest pet peeve is the upsell at fastfood..like you mentioned...I usually ask them something mildly rude to interrupt them or say something to them...and then you can tell they are autopilot with their "script" and are not even listening to you..that is when I just drive away and go somewhere else....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> so who is offering you bags of coffee? just curious...
> 
> my biggest pet peeve is the upsell at fastfood..like you mentioned...I usually ask them something mildly rude to interrupt them or say something to them...and then you can tell they are autopilot with their "script" and are not paying listening to you..that is when I just drive away and go somewhere else....


Any big chain coffe shop . Caribou , Starbucks .... . They have scripts too , " Can I get you a blueberry muffin or 2 pound bag of dark roast with you large coffee ? " . Just pour me my coffee .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Terriers may or may not fall in that catagory . If I try to kick them and they remain attached to my leg I like them . If they make it over 30 yards it's not a very good terrier .
> 
> I hate cats regardless .


You can roll your sleeves back down, that's not a proper terrier! My wee oldie at 13yrs and only a half mouth of teeth, you'd have a hard job kicking off.

I'm not a big fan of cats although I do have one, acquired her as a young feral cat, took a few years before I'd even stroke her..... a culling machine extraordinaire!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm not a big fan of cats although I do have one, acquired her as a young feral cat, took a few years before I'd even stroke her..... a culling machine extraordinaire!


You have my condolences .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> You have my condolences .


No condolences required thankyou. Doesn't require feeding, vet care, or any maintenance other than a safe haven from predators, works for free!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I agree . Come on Carol . I say whoop their ***es .


Uh HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> No condolences required thankyou. Doesn't require feeding, vet care, or any maintenance other than a safe haven from predators, works for free!


I just hate them . 

The only cats I like are the ones that cum when called upon .

Sorry....... thought I was in the Big Hairy Beaver discussion .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> I just hate them .
> 
> The only cats I like are the ones that cum when called upon .
> 
> Sorry , thought I was in the Big Hairy Beaver discussion .



LOL wishfull thinking again jim


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Some of you folks are just plain disgustin....

I'm winding down my sleeves and taking my bat and ball elsewhere.

Just plain disgustin perverts!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Aww come on, I like cats...they taste like chicken.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Some of you folks are just plain disgustin....
> 
> I'm winding down my sleeves and taking my bat and ball elsewhere.
> 
> Just plain disgustin perverts!



Now i could say SORRY but ehmmm I wouldnt convince anyone :lol:

dont go maggie...join the disgusting perverted side....we have COOKIES !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Aww come on, I like cats...they taste like chicken.


Right in there huh?? Hanging off Jim's arse are we ??


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Aww come on, I like cats...they taste like chicken.


without the skin and head they look just like rabbits !

good eats them rabbits :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> without the skin and head they look just like rabbits !
> 
> good eats them rabbits :lol:


Better than the cookies you're trying to pawn off on Maggie...oogie cookies...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Now i could say SORRY but ehmmm I wouldnt convince anyone :lol:
> 
> dont go maggie...join the disgusting perverted side....we have COOKIES !


I've decided to stay and you can stuff your cookies up your arse, I'm on a diet!

I'm in the mood!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> without the skin and head they look just like rabbits !
> 
> good eats them rabbits :lol:


 
Hope you enjoyed all them worms :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm in the mood!


There you go Maggie ! That's what we like to hear . I knew there was a bad girl deep down inside .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> There you go Maggie ! That's what we like to hear . I knew there was a bad girl deep down inside .


Get lost....this is wimmin talk!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Get lost....this is wimmin talk!


Actually, that was a tad impolite of me, if you would mind keeping your remarks to yourself for the time being, it would be most appreciated. Thankyou :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

'Roid rage much maggie? lol reminds me of a joke I need to find...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I have a nice cat....she's a good cat and I like her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

People (dog) say one thing to one person and another to somebody else. Two faced people, liars, not being organized, no confidence...


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> ....
> 
> - the fact that steve croley (calibre-k9 kennels) didnt get chained behind a car and dragged from one side of ohio to the other and then sprinkled with salt and left out to rot and starve....


on a side note. The bastard used to bring dogs to my sch club years ago. We had no idea what was going on behind the scenes.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

people who think because they have a little rank and technically are in charge they can be a holes

older men who think im always wrong because im young even after i keep my mouth shut to be respectful and still prove them wrong then they try to explain why they were wrong with some bull shit excuse

people who laugh or make fun of someone for asking a question like they were just born with all that knowledge

fathers who come to check up on the carpentry work im doing for one of my wifes many friends husband who know everything im doing wrong and how the job should be done but cant cut a 2x4 straight or the right measurement

inmates who think that I should cater to there every wim cause thats what "im payed to do"

my wife when I know Im wrong and shes right

my four year old who I love to death but cant stop talking](*,)

people who call me lazy as they watch me do their job

my brilliant ideas, well the ones that dont end up being so brilliant

watching knpv videos and wondering why cant i get my dog to do that

theres more but thats all i got for now


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

*People who BITCH about what irritates them!!*


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> *smokers, especially smokers who throw their cigarett butts out the window!
> 
> *people who dont discipline their kids
> 
> ...


Take this list, add Jeff's to it, and then some of Georgia's and it'd sum things up pretty well for me. Ok well that, and add in whoever the hell that is occupying the White House. :-$


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

When someone pulls out in front of me to go slow when there is no one behind. Me or in the three other lanes.

Animal rights activists

People who litter

People who stop rush hour traffic to cut in at the last second

People who brake over and over for no reason

Dogs that never shut up

Neighbors that don't shut up their dogs that never shut up or put up a fence to keep them contained.

People who think everyone else loves their dog as much as they do, esp the little annoying ones.

People who make everything about them or have their ego on a leash.

Fake people

People too into material things with no substance

I'm sure there is more....

T


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I have an addition:

When my 7 year old won't do his chores because he's watching cartoons.

But I remedied that tonight, I sold the flat screen TV to my ex husband for $100 so they have no TV now.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Frikkin hate tardiness....oh, and being served food thats not HOT. The two seem to go hand in hand apparently.


People in general....the vast majority are a bunch of fuktards.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Doug Zaga said:


> *People who BITCH about what irritates them!!*


LOL, I am not bitching, I'm just sayin.....


----------



## Stuart Stuart (Dec 25, 2009)

Stupid People


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I got two more....

People (esp friends) who can't stop trying to recruit you into their pyramid to the point of having to avoid them at all costs.

People who complain about their jobs when some would give anything to have one, cry over money when they have to cut trivial things when there ate those struggling to survive this economy or serious health issues, bitch about their lives when there are men women and families giving theirs away to fight for those very lives....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I was just in the grocery store tonight and heard two people talking about the Military being shitty....

So I have a new one: 

People, that don't recognize the fact that our Military fight for each and every one of us, better remember that our SOLDIERS are the reason they can stand in the grocery store and BITCH about them......

(K Doug, ya got me....I am bitching about that...LOL)


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

trying to call customer service and getting a recording......

calling customer service and being told to press 1 for English or stay on and a spanish speaking representative will assist me (this is the USA learn the language, my grandparents did)....

banking fees when i use MY debit card to withdraw MY money....

being put on hold and then getting disconnected....

not being able to take advantage of a low mortage rate because I am on time and up to date with my payments....
shall I continue???


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim said;
"If I try to kick them and they remain attached to my leg I like them . If they make it over 30 yards it's not a very good terrier.







"

My son had to physically pry our JRT off his buddy's quad muscle after their rough housing got a little carried away. The kid's parents were serious dog folks also so all went well. 
I even offered to pay for the stitches but they said they had no doubt their son deserved it. :-o He WAS a dick! :lol:


My pet peeve is when I set my speed control at the speed limit, in the center lane and can't pass the slower car in front of me to save my life. If I do get by they pass me and slow back down again.
Same with the idiot that rides my tail when I'm doing the speed limit in the middle lane. I'll be damned if I'm gonna move over when they decide I'm not moving fast enough for them.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

heavens there's a lot of anger out there!!!

but just so my voice is heard:

people that drive in the hammer lane at 5-10 mph BELOW the speed limit

people that think a turn signal is an OPTIONAL in their vehicle

people that think 4WD grants them the ability to magically negotiate ice (i usually end up laughing at them as i drive by them, snuggled up to the ditch-hope they have a cell phone signal, hahaha) 

but my main pet peeve is this:

people that want INSTANT GRATIFICATION/RESOLUTION for ANYTHING that happens to go wrong in their life. then [email protected] at you (me) because THEY screwed up , didn't research, can't "LIVE" without [whatever]....

i want to [email protected] them and ask if they have ever gone hungry--REALLY hungry?? i have, and i live in the great ol' US of A, and i have worked my entire life. 

so i'm gonna start another thread...


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Did anyone forget to mention bhb ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jack van strien said:


> Did anyone forget to mention bhb ?


Bald headed bastards?


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Sarah Atlas said:


> trying to call customer service and getting a recording......
> 
> calling customer service and being told to press 1 for English or stay on and a spanish speaking representative will assist me (this is the USA learn the language, my grandparents did)....
> 
> ...


omg...these are my two votes! I have been unemployed for some time now and have applied for the mortgage refi program 3 times and each time I was told that I didnt qualify because I had not missed or been late on a payment. So...I must exhaust ALL resources, be completely broke/no retirement left and have my credit ruined before I am eligible to even apply to have my mortgage interest reduced. UFB, great program!

I have an inside temper tantrum everytime I get one of those press 1 for english deals.....I GD gurantee you if we move to another country they wont have those recording on their phones...press 2 for english. They also wont give drivers license tests in our language. How the F can the US be giving drivers tests in foreign languages??? All of the street signs are in english :evil:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Fred and all his disciples that post on this forum for strictly free advertising.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

People that put me on their ignore list....bunch o lesbians and homos 

Shhh..don't tell them.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry, if I quote you, it'll show up and they'll know how you REALLY feel about them  Oops...that probably gave it away.

I hate forum ignore features, just blocking the post and saying "you have this person on ignore" - so lame. It tempts you the whole time to just click the read this post link...at least most forums, I've not used it on here.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> People that put me on their ignore list....bunch o lesbians and homos
> 
> Shhh..don't tell them.


IGNORE doesn't work unless everyone ignores them.
Otherwise I get confused by some of the replies that other people make ;-)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I was just in the grocery store tonight and heard two people talking about the Military being shitty....
> 
> So I have a new one:
> 
> ...


Thats just too simplistic. You do not have to support the war that the troops are fighting in, yet you can hope no harm comes their way. I dont know anyone who hates people just because they are in the forces. What shits me are people who say "If you dont support the war your against the troops"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Let's not go political with this!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Let's not go political with this!


Surely you don't mean that if an individual supports people in the military they are being political if they mention that ??


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

People who want "less government" but want to legislate everyone else's morality. :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Sat phones and their crappy connections. Spend 20 minutes on the phone to relay a 30 second message.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Sat phones and their crappy connections. Spend 20 minutes on the phone to relay a 30 second message.


sat phones really DO bite--and they're SPENDY!!


----------

